# Hello from San Antonio, Texas!



## kerc (May 13, 2009)

Hi people!

My name is Jose. Me and my son, Tanis, got started on Taekwondo a couple of months ago with Master Saldivar here in SA. We've progressed up to gold belt so far, and we're enjoying it a lot.

I'm just gonna be lurking around a bit...


----------



## bluekey88 (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2009)

Welcome! My son left S.A. yesterday, when his exams ended at Trinity U.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 13, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2009)

Hello from Ohio...


----------



## stickarts (May 13, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## just2kicku (May 13, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## shesulsa (May 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Aikicomp (May 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome from NJ

Michael


----------



## Stac3y (May 14, 2009)

Hello back from Austin!


----------



## kerc (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 14, 2009)

Welcome, Kerc, and feel free to do more than lurk.

Daniel


----------



## dancingalone (May 14, 2009)

Hi, Jose.  I like the blue uniforms.  You and your boy look sharp.


----------



## Arizona Angel (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (May 14, 2009)

Hello Jose, welcome to MT


----------



## HKphooey (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (May 15, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy. You are building memories with your son, that will last a life time.


----------

